

Multicore programming in Haskell : Simon Marlow of GHC fame at QCon - dons
http://www.scribd.com/doc/28336206/Multicore-programming-in-Haskell

======
dons
PDF file: [http://www.haskell.org/~simonmar/multicore-haskell-marlow-
qc...](http://www.haskell.org/~simonmar/multicore-haskell-marlow-qcon2010.pdf)

